# x700 mobility - Treiber  nicht!



## orffyre (19. Juli 2005)

*x700 mobility - Treiber funktionieren nicht!*

Hallo wertes Forenpublikum!

 Ich habe mir vor kurzem ein Acer Aspire 5024-Notebook gekauft, das den ATI Mobility Radeon x700 Grafikchip drin hat. (XP Pro/SP1)

  Wenn ich jetzt aber Treiber installieren will, dann gibt es ungeahnte Probleme.

 1) Es war ein Acer-VGA-Treiber auf CD dabei, der in den Eigenschaften unter Februar 2005 auftaucht. Also versucht man ja ein Update, aber meine bisherigen Erfahrungen sind katastrophal.

 2) Der "aktuelle" Treiber von der Acer-Homepage ist der selbe, wie auf der mitgelieferten CD. Also versuche ich es bei ATI direkt, aber...

 3) Der aktuelle Catalyst lässt sich NUR gemoddet installieren. Ohne Mod bekomme ich keine Erfolge hin, er sagt dann immer "Schwerwiegend. Inf not found" und "Bitte zuerst VGA-Treiber installieren". Da er allerdings diesen Fehler bringt, obwohl bereits der 0815-Acer-Driver schon installiert ist, verstehe ich sein Problem nicht.
 Wenn der gemoddete Treiber installiert wurde, dann erscheint zwar unter Eigenschaften ein aktuelleres Datum vom 25.06.2005, aber in Benchmarks scheint es mir so, als hätte es keinen Unterschied zum Acer-Treiber gemacht. Gebencht wurde mit "SimonTools", was für den Anfang wohl reicht. Dort wurden unter Grafik-Benchmark mickrige 1800 Punkte erreicht. 

 4) Es gibt ein 1MB-kleines Tool auf der ATI-Homepage, das überprüft, ob sich der Catalyst auf meinem Notebooksystem installieren lässt. Das Tool sagt: "Leider ist die Installation auf Ihrer Hardware nicht möglich. Wenden Sie sich an den Notebookhersteller".

  Ich bin echt sauer und dachte am Anfang an einen schlechten Witz, aber es ist leider mein derzeitiger Notebook-Graka-Alltag. 

  Hat irgendjemand denselben Chip drin? Jemand bereits Erfahrungen damit gemacht? Bin dankbar für jede Antwort.

 Ich weiss schon, wieso ich eigentlich immer auf Nvidia gesetzt hatte. Weil das, was ATI da abzieht ist echt lächerlich und kaum zu glauben und schon gar nicht lobenswert.

  Gruss,
  orffyre


----------



## Andreas Späth (19. Juli 2005)

Benutze Omega Driver
Die funktionieren auch bei Mobile Karten, und sind sogar besser als die Orginaltreiber von Ati.


----------



## orffyre (19. Juli 2005)

Die würde ich ja gerne mal ausprobieren! Aber nach der Installation erscheint ja ein Eintrag in der Programmleiste. Von dort aus kann man den Treiber dann installieren. (Für mich war erst nicht ganz klar, wieso man zuerst ein Programm installieren muss, mit dem man dann den Treiber installiert. Ist es heute noch nicht).

 Was sagst du, wenn ich dir sage, dass dann, bei der Omega-Install genau der Fehler kommt, den ich oben geschildert hatte:

 "Schwerwiegend. INF not found!"  "Bitte zuerst VGA-Treiber installieren!" 

 DER ist aber schon installiert! Wie jetzt weiter!?


----------



## orffyre (20. Juli 2005)

Also, jetzt läuft zwar der Omega-Treiber auf dem Notebook, aber gebracht hat es nix, ausser, dass unter Eigenschaften->Treiber jetzt ein Datum vom Mai diesen Jahres steht.

 Ich habe den Treiber über das umständliche Schritt-für-Schritt-Fenster installiert und in der *.inf-Datei war KEINE mobility x700 dabei! 
 Es war lediglich eine x300 mobility und eine x600 mobility aufgelistet. Also habe ich den Treiber zur normalen x700 installiert, aber der bringt die Leistung der Grafikkarte ebenso wenig zum tragen wie der gemoddete ATI-Treiber oder der Acer!

 Kann es sein, dass es für die x700 mobility schlichtweg noch keine Treiber gibt!? Wenn ja, wie kann sowas sein!?


----------

